# New extension



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Have managed to get the shell up and weathertight for the winter.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good!

Is it a workshop or living space?


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

nice job on the scaffolding, too


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

CoconutPete said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Is it a workshop or living space?


Thanks.
It's going to be a living space. The old cottage is quite small with only 2 bedrooms so this extra room will come in handy when both my daughters come home at the same time.
packer_rich,
I like to feel safe when working off the ground:laughing:


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovin' it!


----------

